# Suzuki DF25A



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a shadowcast 18 Tunnel Hull and agree on the powertech props - I have a 4 blade one that prop chatters loudly when idling - you would think they would come up with something better given the popularity of the new suzuki's. I have considered tying the Solas Amita #4213-102-11 since its only 85 bucks for an aluminum 4 blade. 




Sam_Glass said:


> looking for a four blade. Powertec was no help. They said no matter what it will rattle too bad. I have a tunnel Lasarge V-Jon. Anybody got any ideas for a light weight stainless four blade? Anybody with the same problem?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Powertech is correct on the prop chatter problem unfortunately. The 3 blade powertech is bad enough as is on my motor.


----------

